
Show HN: One Dollar Feedback - wishrider
https://feedbacktoaster.com/?ref=hn
======
dougk16
I haven't decided if it really matters to me (if it would really affect the
decision to purchase a review), but one thing I was looking for on the page
was the background/qualifications/experience/etc. of the reviewer(s). Again I
want to emphasize that I don't even know yet if I really care. It could be a
five-year-old doing the reviews and maybe I'd still purchase. In fact that
could be a good option!

I like that you have actual reviews that you did at the bottom. It means that
exposure of some kind is included in the price of the service, which you may
want to emphasize as a free perk.

For the 20 eyes and 40 eyes option, it would especially be nice if you could
guarantee that the "eyes" are from lots of different cultures, backgrounds,
ages, professions, etc., and not just a circle of friends or something. Or
kinda the opposite actually, that the eyes are from people in an
industry/culture/segment/whatever relevant to the website being reviewed.
Maybe have further options here for "eye type". :)

Anyway cool idea. I especially like that you have actual video review samples
on the page.

~~~
crazygorilla
You know I could let my dog look at your page and see if he barks :)

I haven't thought about the variety of the 40 eyes reviewers yet, I was still
concerned to get all the people together but yesterday I got a lot of new
reviewers on board. I offer the reviewers two options, they can give an
anonymous review if they feel the need for it (so they can give their best
roast) but they are supposed to link a social media account to their review so
people can follow up with them. That would be a way how you could see how
diverse the crowd was and if they all have a technical background or so.

In the next release I plan to offer a better interface to explore the many-
eyes-reviews and for new reviewers to join the review process.

------
wishrider
Hi everyone!

Since my service is all about feedback, don't hesitate to leave some harsh
feedback here :)

------
wurzelzwerg
This needs more reviewers.

